# Little Debbie



## quasimono (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi there folks,
I finally got to finish my Little Debbie build, but unfortunately it doesn't work properly. 
True bypass works correctly, when I switch the pedal on, the status LED lights up correctly too.
But I get no guitar signal, just a loud hum, that reacts to the controls. The pots seem to be wired correctly, because volume and gain lower or raise the hum and the eq pots (including the two on board trimmers) "correctly" affect the sound / tone of the hum. (Clockwise adds, counterclockwise removes treble, same for the other pots.)

Any initial idea what I have gotten wrong?
Could it be the orientation of the four clipping LEDs (pcb center)?
The jacks should be wired correctly too, as true bypass is working, right?
The clipping LEDs do not light up when playing if that's a hint?

Thanks a lot for your support guys!

(Will add pictures once I'm able to downsize them)


----------



## quasimono (Jun 6, 2019)

Pictures


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Jun 6, 2019)

quasimono said:


> Pictures


Add some pictures of the solder side...


----------



## quasimono (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks for your help, I found the culprit! I really had a tiny solder bridge between C2 and R3!
Thanks for reminding me to check and then check again. 
It is working (and screaming) fine now, I only ripped the ground connection lead of the input jack off the board while testing the open box... Bugger. That'll be fixed after work tonight.
Cheers!


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Jun 7, 2019)

quasimono said:


> Thanks for your help, I found the culprit! I really had a tiny solder bridge between C2 and R3!


That'll do it!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 18, 2019)

Visual inspection is the best tool in my arsenal and I've been troubleshooting mine and other peoples electronics for... let's just say a very long time.


----------

